# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نمونه سوالات و تمرینات پایتون ؟

## saeed7474

سلام دوستان بنده هفته اینده امتحان پایتون دارم
لطفا اگه تمرینات مهم و کاربردی دارید فایلش رو برام اینجا بذارید تمرین کنم
تمرینات رایج مثل ب.م.م، کار با لیست ها، رشته ها و..
متشکر

----------


## n.nowroozi

http://www.mypythonquiz.com/
http://w3resource.com/w3skills/python-beginner-quiz/

----------


## saeed7474

ممنون
برای اموزش هم سایت خوبی پیدا کردم
http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/index.htm

----------

